# [GIF] Skip to my Lou



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

I think this play was so beautiful that it deserves its own thread :biggrin: 

What if Hayes had made it!


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

It's a shame great plays depend on whether or not the ball went in. Still, a great effort by skip! :clap:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

If Hayes made it, we will get two more points and a top 10 on daily highlight.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

man how do you get gifs? or make them?


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

lol i like the background shot of yao walkin up the court


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

thats an easy layup, he should of made it


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Legend-Like said:


> man how do you get gifs? or make them?


I just stole them :wink:


----------



## PriceIsWright (Oct 11, 2006)

chn353 said:


> thats an easy layup, he should of made it


In his mind he was probably going.. "... all right what's Rafer doing.. WHOA HOLY Sht AHHH wwf What do I do with the ball Oh crap i missed the layup.. damn he startled me...."


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Yeah he probably had NO idea that ball was coming his way, we are probably lucky he caught it and even got a shot off! LOL

But it was a fantastic move!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

that's such a nasty cross. King of the playground.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> that's such a nasty cross. King of the playground.


Too bad the only decision-making he picked up on the playgrounds was whether or not to throw an alley-oop.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

you dont need to make decisions when ur on the playground cause if your stuck then you just travel or carry the ball until your unstuck


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

Playground Legend...but on court idiot...He is a terrible half-court playmaker.


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

chuck has looked absolutely terrible on offense this season.

he can't catch or shoot, hell, even make layups


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

Chuck is playing because we lack a true PF.


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

yea and he goes well with our starters because he shouldnt take shots away because he cant shoot lol
he's the garbage guy, plays good defense, hustles, and grabs loose balls etc...
great comliment to our other 4!

he HAS to work on his foul trouble thouh


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

i've watched it a hundred times, and still cant believe chuck missed that layup... it would be great to look in on Rox practices, I'm sure when Skip gets fired up he pulls all his and1 moves out


----------

